# DTG demos in NW Ohio



## paintergirl (Jul 31, 2008)

Hi All,

Does anyone know of any shops with a DTG printer in the Toledo, Ohio, area, or Findlay or Bowling Green? I would really like to see one in action and see if that is a goal for my business for the future. Plus it would just be interesting to see one in action.

Thanks,

Paintergirl


----------

